# What is a good crank powered light?



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

Ive got these cheap, $4, crank lights laying around the house. i got them mostly for the kids to satisfy their desire for playing with flashlights w/o going through a bunch of batteries. But when I need them for finding stuff in the attic they are kinda worthless. I have to keep cranking every 10 seconds just to repower. The use of a good crank light would be just the schiznitz in an emergency situation. Is there a certain brand that is considered reliable and has endurance?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

here's a few reviews:

Solar flashlight & dynamo flashlights buying guide


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

ok, I know this post is years old, but I didn't see any anti-necro rules in the rule set and haven't witnessed any member bashing about necros (which is a good thing).

Anyway, I picked up a pair of these at my local Harbor Freight:

http://www.harborfreight.com/general-merch/lighting/pack-of-2-dynamo-led-flashlights-65207.html

With my 20% off coupon, they came out to $2 each, so I figured it'd be worth getting to at least try them out. If they were crap, I'd let my grandson have them.

I cranked one for 1 minute (2 commercials during The Big Bang Theory), turned it on, and started my timer on my phone.
After 2 hours, the lights were still on! Not as bright as they were at first, but on. A few turns of the crank (about 30 seconds) and the brightness came right back.

I'm definitely picking up more in the near future. One for each vehicle, one for each BOB and GHB, one for my work survival kit, and a few as barter fodder.

Sure there are better quality ones out there, but the $2 price point is amazing, IMHO.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sparky_D said:


> ok, I know this post is years old, but I didn't see any anti-necro rules in the rule set and haven't witnessed any member bashing about necros (which is a good thing).
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a pair of these at my local Harbor Freight:
> 
> ...


I got two of them to, you can't them for the price. I put mine away, somewhat charged, several months ago, after your post I went downstairs and pulled it out, turned it on, it came on nice and bright. I think I'll pick up six more. I have several ones you shake back and forth, they work, but you shakem up for a minute and they don't even last 1/2 a minute. I also have some of HF's one cell led flashlights, they are cheep but are bright, and the batt lasts a long time.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Interesting. I was just about to post that there was no such thing as a good crank flashlight.


----------



## jackpreparednessexpert (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the Energizer Weatheready 3-LED Carabineer Rechargeable Crank Light and Chromo Inc Immedia-Light Hand Crank Flashlight. Two minutes of cranking give me about 10-15 minutes of light which is way better than than cranking every 10 seconds :thumbraise:


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

Sparky_D said:


> ok, I know this post is years old, but I didn't see any anti-necro rules in the rule set and haven't witnessed any member bashing about necros (which is a good thing).
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a pair of these at my local Harbor Freight:
> 
> ...


I use these too. Great crank flashlights.


----------

